# I'm new. Hi



## leather123 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi I'm new and I'm 26 years old am ok to be getting involved. 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## LittleHunter (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome aboard


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## leather123 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## leather123 (Sep 20, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Welcome to the forum.



Thanks 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 20, 2013)

leather123 said:


> Hi I'm new and I'm 26 years old am ok to be getting involved.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD Pro



Yes you are okay to be involved here. Welcome!


----------



## skonty (Sep 20, 2013)

Am new also but living in Ghana west africa so how do I get involved

My Freemasonry HD


----------

